# Team Primus Flounder War Part Deux



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

All the boys took off work today to put up some numbers on the first day of KW. Conditions weren't ideal, but manageable. Stiff north wind in the face all day made for a workout trying to stay on our spots. We weren't too long at the first spot and Blackjeep hauls up a beast Gag, about 30 inches. Snapper seemed to have lockjaw today. We pulled up a few, but nothing like we are used to. I'll tell you what was biting, FLATTIES!!! :thumbup:4 limits of flounder. It's like they are just laying on top of each other out there. Largest of the day was 21" hauled in by JD. We also had a reef donkey appearance, but he was kinda small. Great start to the weekend. Tight Lines!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy flounders!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome!!!....leave some for the rest of us....


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm impressed! You guys need to give yak fishing lessons.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

What kind of yak is the grey one in the forefront?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a Hobie Pro Angler


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a bad day for Team Primus. Too bad the snapper werent biting, with a usual snapper bite, the good flounder bite and BlackJeeps gag we would have put six to seven hundred points on the board opening day.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Not a bad day for Team Primus. Too bad the snapper werent biting, with a usual snapper bite, the good flounder bite and BlackJeeps gag we would have put six to seven hundred points on the board opening day.


With the 2 trophy snapper, 1 AJ, 40 flounder and one trophy Grouper we got around 600 points today. :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

We got more then forty flounder for sure. Lets keep the momentum all year guys, off to a phenomenal start.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Super Bowl fish fry! Gonna make some ceviche as well.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

you guys are bad a?? ! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: looks awfully chilly for me.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

can I go? :whistling:


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very impressive fellas! Looks delicious, thanks for the report


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't wait till the flounder move out again. Such an epic day with good friends. Day one of KW and now we are at 5500 pts.


----------

